# DIY lights, can I use aluminum foil as reflectors?



## Chakaga (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm making a DIY T8 light. Can I use aluminum foil as a reflector? I'm going for a cheap setup, using T8 connectors that a friend had it a broken bud light kitchen light lol. I don't need great reflectors, since I'm looking for low or low-medium light. If I want to go high light later I'll just make another


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can definitely use aluminum foil but don't expect great reflection. 

Could also use white paint or even sheets of mylar, which is still pretty cheap.


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

I was thinking mylar as well but how would you stick it on.? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aluminum foil is very good as a reflector, especially if you can hold it in a shape like \_/ so you get an image of the bulb on each side of it. It doesn't make much difference if the foil is wrinkled or not, but the shape makes a big difference. Mylar is a great mirror, but not as good a reflector as aluminum foil. And, white paint is almost as good a reflector as mylar.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my CFL grow light rig. This is the final version TIG welded out of aluminum, but my prototype was slapped together out of plywood and I lined the inside with HVAC foil tape. Foil tape is usually rated 200+ deg F, really reflective, and I had no troubles at all. 
TPT thread: DIY aluminum light hood ====> circadian rhythm










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/8113_Level_1_cropc.jpg


----------



## mongoose (Jan 17, 2018)

i am going to try that on a 46 bow (now a back bow)


----------



## ranjib (Jan 19, 2018)

Did you tried this? How it went?


----------

